# Yearly worker bonus



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

We have a cleaning lady that works one day a week for 6 hours. My question is what is the required Xmas bonus and what is the expected bonus.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We have a similar situation with our maid of many years. We usually give her $500 and a small gift. She has children and grandchildren, who often help her with the housecleaning, so we try to include some toys or books for them.
By law, only the money counts for the aquinaldo, but you can find the exact amount by using the information on Rollybrook.com, where there is a page full of details. Don't forget to prorate the amount.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Yearly bonus*



RVGRINGO said:


> We have a similar situation with our maid of many years. We usually give her $500 and a small gift. She has children and grandchildren, who often help her with the housecleaning, so we try to include some toys or books for them.
> By law, only the money counts for the aquinaldo, but you can find the exact amount by using the information on Rollybrook.com, where there is a page full of details. Don't forget to prorate the amount.


Federal govt. employees get a bonus of one months pay, I have heard. I don't know if this is true or true in all their sectors.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

pappabee, you were reading my mind - I was thinking about this earlier this week.

The gist, for those too occupied to read Rolly's website, for *part-time* housekeepers who have worked the full year for you is:

If they work part-time (such as 1 or 2 days a week, and are paid by the week, then multiply their weekly pay X 2.14 for their Christmas bonus. (Example: you pay her 300 pesos a week X 2.14 = a required Christmas bonus of 642 pesos). This must be paid on or before 20 December in cash. Any gifts or food given don't count towards this cash payment.

Nothing stops you from giving them more, or other goodies. If they haven't worked the entire year for you, or work full-time, etc then it's up to you to read Rolly's excellent website advice.


----------

